# GSD's with a small dog



## Jennyms319 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi! I am new here and looking to get a GSD puppy. I have owned a GSD many years ago. She was a rescue and was about 3 years old when we got her. She was surrendered because she supposedly killed a small dog she was raised with. She did have a high ball drive. She was perfect for our family and the best dog ever. I am still sad that she is gone. So fast forward 10 years...we only have a small dog now Churro. He is a ****zu mix. He is about 5 years old (also a rescue). He has been fixed. We really want to add a GSD to our family. I prefer an adult gsd but worry about bringing an adult in with another dog. So we have decided to go the puppy route. Can someone offered insight to the best sex to get with a small breed male dog? I Will be getting the gsd fixed regardless of sex. Thanks for the help


----------



## Amelydia (Dec 5, 2018)

How is your Shihtzu with other dogs? I ask because I have a corgi (spayed, 9 year old) that is a huge brat to other dogs. She is very bossy and gets snippy about her personal space. I got a male GSD puppy (typically the opposite sex is easier to integrate), and things were fine until they weren't. My corgi got snippy at the GSD one too many times and they got in a fight and the GSD won. Luckily we got them separated and my corgi is ok, but he could have very easily killed the corgi. 

That all to say, it was my corgi's fault she's the instigator. My Shepherd is a great dog, but he can play pretty rough though especially as a puppy when they don't really know how big they are - Tank is 6 months old and 55 lbs - he loves playing with other dogs but he's too much for smaller dogs. I would really consider Churros personality and tolerance before bringing home a Shepherd, has Churro ever been around bigger dogs? 

I'm sure its been done, and theres probably plenty of success stories about big dogs and little dogs living together. You just have to be extra vigilant.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Think carefully; it will require a lot of management and vigilance to keep things under control. I think it is easier the other way around; a full adult, well-trained GSD with a smaller dog. But even then...


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I think it depends a lot on the temperaments of both dogs. Is your little dog calm, friendly and confident, or snippy, hyper, defensive? It's important to pay attention to the behavior of the little dog as well as the big dog. A good breeder can perhaps give you some insight on whether their dogs are likely to be okay with toy breeds, and could help pick the right puppy from the litter.

When I got my first GSD puppy, we had a Pomeranian, a sheltie, cats, birds, parrots, a rabbit, and hamsters. He was great with all of them. I never worried at all. I was in high school at the time and had fewer responsibilities and more free time, so GSD got lots of hiking, play, and training, which may have helped. 

When I got Asher (one of my current GSDs), we had a papillon. Puppy Asher tried so hard to be small and approachable; he would crouch on the ground and put his head on his paws, but Andre the papillon (who has a somewhat uncertain, fragile personality) was NOT impressed. He hid in the laundry room all day. I let the little dog go live with my mom, who lives about 15 minutes away, in part because I knew he would never like the GSD and in part because I knew we were planning to have kids, which he would also dislike. I think that if our papillon had a stouter temperament, all would have been well, as long as I monitored the GSD to make sure he didn't get too rough. 

So, all of that is to say, I think you can have GSDs with toy breeds if they both have the right temperaments, and you provide a lot of structure and supervision. It may be a good idea to keep the dogs seperate when you are not home.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Jennyms319 said:


> ... We really want to add a GSD to our family. I prefer an adult gsd but worry about bringing an adult in with another dog. So we have decided to go the puppy route. Can someone offered insight to the best sex to get with a small breed male dog? I Will be getting the gsd fixed regardless of sex. Thanks for the help


An advantage of bringing in an adult is that you can determine if the dog is dog aggressive or good with other dogs. You won't know with a puppy for a while.


----------



## wm97 (Dec 13, 2018)

I think I would go with a dog of the opposite sex. It is my personal experience that two males are more likely to have issues with each other. I would also prefer a puppy over an adult dog.

I brought two GSD puppies, male and female litter mates, into a home with a ten-pound female terrier who had been with us for a couple of years. The GSDs are now close to 100 pounds each. The little dog runs the show, and always has. She routinely pins the other two to the floor. I had the same experience with a previous GSD puppy.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think going with the opposite sex is best although when I had my chihuahua who was a male I really wanted a male gsd so I did get one. It did work it was work st first and supervision a must it does become like second nature due to size. I prefer s pup as you know the dog inside and out and I have known people who own dogs who get along great with other strange dogs outside their circle and still had killed their own cat or small dog so that necessarily does not weed that out. From the beginning they learn not to harass the small dog and the small dog also learns not to take over. none of that behavior is allowed no behavior that will get the smaller dog in trouble can be allowed. Max has a high ball drive and a high prey drive along with a high pack drive it has not been an issue. When I leave the house I still make sure my chihuahua is safe in his crate other wise he is out loose as long as some one is home. He is fed seperatly and no toys are left out. My little dog can be a grouch and will try to rule the roost I will make sure he knows who is charge - me. It keeps the peace. My shepherds actually watch over my chihuahua and keep him from getting snatched by hawks and foxes. He can sun on the deck safely with my shepherds around so they do come in handy lol!
https://www.instagram.com/p/BvhLvQWgkHc/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=t54msqzs6tcw


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

Jennyms319 said:


> Can someone offered insight to the best sex to get with a small breed male dog? I Will be getting the gsd fixed regardless of sex. Thanks for the help


For me it would not matter bringing in a puppy gender speaking. If your going to fix, fix after two years regardless. I don't see that being an issue either way, anyways

The younger will usually be and retain the higher pack authority. They will raise your pup and teach them the rules. I had two 3 pound teacup poodles who raised most all of my working line breeding stock. Timmy two toes Gigante brought them up as any good parent would. 

It was quite hilarious to look over and see a an older GSD with a three pound tea cup poodle hanging off their lip while being scolded for playing to hard in the house. He ruled fairly as did his sister. We never had an issue. He and other small dogs raised seven without incident.

That only works when they raise them and the GSD are stable and clearheaded. All beats are off otherwise.


----------

